# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Dış İlişkiler Konseyi CFR Türk Bilderbergleri

## bozok

*Dış İlişkiler Konseyi CFR Türk Bilderbergleri*



Erol Bilbilik

Â· Dama Yayınları
Â· Basım Tarihi : 12 - 2009
Â· ISBN : 9786055579012
Â· Sayfa Sayısı : 290

*David Rockefeller:* Dünyada bir devlet oluşturduğumuzda, modern dünya daha mükemmel ve daha istikrarlı olacaktır. Halkların, kendilerini yönetme hakları, artık dünya bankerleri ve entelektüelleri olan elit'in otoritesi altına girecektir. Yüzyılımızda izleyeceğimiz strateji budur. 

*Henry Kissinger:* Hangi yol seçilirse seçilsin, Birleşik Devletler ya da Avrupa'ya dayanan çokuluslu şirketler, küreselleşmeyi yönlendiren lokomotifler olarak ortaya çıkmaktadır. ABD ve Avrupa'nın çokuluslu şirketleri, gelişmekte olan ülkelerin şirketlerini yutacaktır. 

*George Kennan:* Dünya servetinin yüzde 50'sine ama nüfusunun yüzde 6,3'üne sahibiz. Bu durumda kıskançlık ve kızgınlık odağı olmamız gayet normaldir. ünümüzdeki dönemde bu ayrıcalıklı pozisyonun devamını sağlayacak bir ilişkiler ağı örgütlemeliyiz. Dünyayı, korku salarak sindirmeliyiz. 

*Rahmi Koç:* Dünyada yeni bir global sistem oluşmuştur. Dünyanın en büyük 5 ekonomisi devletler değil, şirketlerdir. 

*Hikmet üetin:* Ben çok güç dönemlerde Dışişleri Bakanlığı yaptım. SSCB, benim zamanımda dağıldı. Yugoslavya, benim zamanımda parçalandı. Birçok ülke lideri ile tanışma olanağı buldum. Aslında beni değerlendiren dışarısıdır. Sermaye imparatorluğunun yüce elitleri, CFR-Bilderberg adlı korku, ölüm ve komplo örgütleri aracılığıyla dünya halklarına karşı acımasız bir savaşı yıllardır sürdürmektedir. Ne var ki Vietnam kabusundan kurtulmadan Irak'ta yeni bir kabusla yüz yüze gelmişlerdir. Bu kitapta, dünya sermayesinin, milliyetsiz, vatansız, dinsiz, kimliksiz elitlerinin tuzaklarını okuyacaksınız. Onlardan korkulmamalıdır çünkü haksızdırlar ve korkudan başka ihraç edecek silahları yoktur. 


http://www.kitapturk.com/books/Kitap...erbergleri.htm

----------

